# How do I change my license plate number with Uber?



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I uploaded my new car a month ago with the paper plates. I got the real plates yesterday. I can't figure out how to change them in the dashboard. Is there a way to do this or do I have to re-enter the vehicle again with the new plates?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I uploaded my new car a month ago with the paper plates. I got the real plates yesterday. I can't figure out how to change them in the dashboard. Is there a way to do this or do I have to re-enter the vehicle again with the new plates?


New car? 
Details!!!
What you get?

Prius? Elantra?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Upload your new registration cards with the new tag number.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Upload your new registration cards with the new tag number.


Yup this is exactly what I did. For the vehicle in question I had three plates: original, temporary, vanity.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> New car?
> Details!!!
> What you get?
> 
> Prius? Elantra?


2014 Kia Soul









Well I uploaded the blue registration sticker that has the new license number on it. I hope that will do the trick. There wasn't anyplace to upload the new plate.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


> 2014 Kia Soul
> 
> View attachment 169218
> 
> ...


Not sure about Texas but in Wisconsin we get a piece of paper mailed to us. That's the registration and what you should be sending a photo of to Uber.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Uber is really good about updating plate info from the registration , but you can also send a support email to verify the correct plate info or call support . Lyft on the other hand is about as dense as it comes to updating plate information , it's always a struggle


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

1. Get screwdriver
2. Remove your plates
3. Enjoy


----------



## Bianca29 (May 9, 2019)

Coachman said:


> 2014 Kia Soul
> 
> View attachment 169218
> 
> ...


Can you help me? My metal plate arrived and I can not change the number in the app. How did you manage to solve it?


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

Uber pulls all of your car info from the registration, upload the new registration form and done.


----------

